# Hunt Servants brown kennel coats



## FemelleReynard (3 February 2016)

Hi all

I'm looking to buy my hunt servant OH a new kennel coat as an 'alternative' Valentine's day gift. 

I'm talking about the one that looks like a white stock judging coat but is brown!

Does anyone know where I'd get one of these?

Thanks.


----------



## jrp204 (3 February 2016)

http://www.alexandra.co.uk/men-s-stud-coat-1?gclid=CLTshLK428oCFUI_GwodXNgB7Q#.VrHd200nzcs


----------



## FemelleReynard (4 February 2016)

Thank you jrp204


----------

